# 20 gallon stock



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

you may have noticed i have done a couple of threads like this buts thats because i have a lot of fish tanks. ok so this tank is going like this i was thinking 6 zebra danios
1 dwarf gourami
6 cardinal tetras
1 bulldog pleco
1 hillstream loach
1 mystery snail
1 nerite snail
and 20 ghost shrimp this number is going to fluctuate a lot because of predators im gonna let the shrimp breed for a while before i put the other animals in.i am gonna have 2 20 gallon filters. so do you think that is to much.


----------



## joecrouse (Feb 3, 2014)

the bulldog pleco concerns me as I know pleco are messy beasts, 

Without that I'd say you have a fairly modest bioload cardinal tetra aren't much of a load nor are the zebra danio, and the hillstream loach only gets to be 2-3 inches long at most, and the dwarf gourami isn't to much bigger than that... with 2-20 gallon filters I'd say you have a plenty of room to for what you are planning.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

You didn't say what size your tank is....


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

aww... yes i did in the thread name 20 gallon.and its on the thing above where you post is re 20 gallon stocking.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Should be right at capacity for a 20G. Are you going to go with live plants? It'll help them feel happy.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

yes i have it nicely planted but not what you would called a jungle there is a huge gap in the middle about a foot long. i already have the tank over stocked but i am slowly moving all the fish over to a 30 gallon tank. and i have A LOT of tanks but not very big 30 gallons is the biggest.i know this is a fish forum but does anybody know of any good easy plants my waters can really hold any fish or plants not 1 problems in years.i have anubias nana, its finally growing like a weed im so happy. some amazon swords, and some other plants but i dont remember the names.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Wisteria, giant hygro, willow hygro, ludwigia repens, cryptocryne, java fern, java moss, and tiger lotus are a few easy ones, based on my experience with them.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

man wisteria! i hate that plant it keeps on breaking up when i try to plant it and now its completely gone like i dont know what happened.but i dont care about that i am gonna try it. well i just copied and pasted those names on google and i think if i get a little of all of them they can fill up a big gap in my 20 gallon tank.so i will try to get these plants most likely i will trick er convince my parents into buying some plants with some info about how they will help with my tank and all that stuff.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

do you think i could add another school of fish or add another borneo sucker that and the bull dog pleco are my favorites of all time.my avatar is cute as a button


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I wouldn't add any more fish. Focus on getting an established tank and enjoy it a little before you mix things up again.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

the tank is established already infact it has 29 fishes in it but im moving them all to one of my 30 gallons


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

i am gonna get rid of the shrimp and netrite snail and the snail do you think i could have a bottom feeder i know i can of some kind. do you know some other kinda uncommon bottom feeders?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure, I stick to pretty easy critters and plants since I don't have a lot of time to devote to my tank.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok yeah no more fish but answer me this, why do cardinals cost so much. they dont cost that much only $3 but in a school of 6 thats 18 bucks.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Because they're a lot harder to breed and are much more fragile fish, so losses incurred in shipping are higher than regular neons.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

oh thanks i have always noticed that but if i get them to breed and i can raise them im selling them for cheap on here just for you guys


----------



## Dolphielov (Dec 18, 2013)

"No danios in the tank unless it's a long, then you can try zebra danios. Centerpieces that would do well in there are possibly a GBR, a dwarf cichlid, a dwarf gourami, or there are some oddballs if you want like a pencilfish and/or breeding pair of some of the smaller killies. Almost any of the smaller tetras will do, and cories almost any as well. Plants I would suggest those that are easy like java fern, anubias, hornwort, anacharis, and some crypts."
Quoted from Aquarium Advice forum


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i have anubias nana and anarchic and i already have the tank fully stocked but i am slowly moving the stock to a 30 gallon tank and it is a 20 gallon long.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok i know i am bad with this but is there any way to um..... squeeze in a school of um... red eye tetras? i can get rid of some of the other fish i was thinking the loach?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would stick with fewer fish rather than overcrowd. If you want a new school, get a new tank?


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

ok now that i have been doing a little soul searching alot of freaky stuff in there haha. i think i only want a cray fish so would a single crayfish be ok in a 20 long? he will be a dwarf crayfish a blue one if i can convince my parents to drop some extra cash for a blue one he will be from petco.


----------

